# Crear fuente de corriente constante con lm317 y una pila NiNh



## irega (Jul 27, 2008)

Hola, me gustaría saber si se puede crear una fuente de corriente constante con un lm317 en configuración de generador de corriente constante, que a su entrada se utilice una pila recargable de NiMh de 1.2V y suministre 60 mA de corriente a la salida de dicho generador.

He probado a colocar esta configuración y la resistencia de limitación de corriente es de 20 ohmios y a la salida colocar una carga de 0.5 ohmios para provocar que el circuito genere 60 mA de corriente pero sólo consigo que genera una corriente de unos 0.20 mA. 

Graciassss.


----------



## wacalo (Jul 27, 2008)

Hola irega:
El circuito que hiciste consiste en colocar una resistencia a la salida del LM317, a continuación de la resistencia va la carga, del punto intermedio entre R y la carga tomas la tensión de sensado y la mandas a la pata Adj del LM317.
Bien lo que necesita el LM317 es mantener 1.25volts entre Out y Adj, entonces la fórmula para la resistencia de sensado será:
R = 1.25/I donde I=0.060A que es lo que necesitas, esto nos dá: 
R = 1.25/0.060=20.8ohms.
Pero si tu tienes una tensión de entrada de 1.2volts estás en problemas pues te falta tensión de entrada para que el LM317 pueda trabajar regulando.
Prueba con una tensión de entrada más alta.
Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 27, 2008)

Hola.
Con paciencia y cuidado, calibra el potenciómetro hasta obtener la corriente que deseas.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## wacalo (Jul 27, 2008)

Este circuito te entregará (en teoría) 60mA, cualquiera sea la carga. Siempre y cuando tenga a la entrada suficiente tensión para regular la salida.
O sea debes tener a la entrada una tensión mayor que:
Uin=1.25 + 0.060 x Rl
Por ejemplo si a la salida tienes 100ohm, necesitas a la entrada:
Uin = 1.25 + 6 = 7.25 V


----------



## irega (Jul 27, 2008)

Gracias por vuestras rápidas respuestas. El circuito es para utilizarlo como descargador de una pila NiCd o de NiMh de 1.2V  o varias de ellas. Me imaginaba que la tensión debería de ser 4 ó 5 voltios mayor para que el la pila/s suministraran la corriente de 60 mA porque con una sola no cumpliría la función de suministrarla. Me gustaría saber si hay algún circuito sencillo fuera circuito integrado o con componentes discretos que pudiera conectar a la entrada una pila de 1.2V y suministrase 60 mA a una carga de 20 ohmios para poder descargar la dichosa pila a 1V y 60 mA con lo cual cumpliría 0.1C de la tanto de la carga como la descarga de las baterías de NiCd y NiMh que es como mejor sería la vida de estas baterías.

Adjunto mi circuito.
Gracias.


----------



## pepechip (Jul 27, 2008)

hola
No se si esto te servira, pero tambiem puedes alimentar el lm317 mediante un transformador y a la salida del lm317 conectas la bateria en polarizacion inversa, con lo cual se te ira descargando, pero deveras de tener la precaucion de desconectarla cuando se halla descargado.


----------



## electroaficionado (Jul 27, 2008)

Digo algo que puede ser una burrada, como de costumbre.
Para descargar, no se puede calcular una resistencia que te deje pasar la corriente deseada y ya? Si la idea es descargar la bateria...

O sea si uno agarra la pilita de 1,2V la conecta a una carga de 20 ohms, se descarga a 60mA sin regulador ni nada... no sirve asi?

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 28, 2008)

El LM317 necesita 4,2v mínimo para poder regular 1,25v a la salida y esta tensión inpregnarla en una resistencia para obtener la dichosa corriente constante.
Queda entonces totalmente descartado el LM317 para el fin de descargar la pila NiMH de 1,2v.

Quiero que quede bien claro que se pretende llevar la pila hasta 1.0v por un proceso de descarga mediante corriente constante. 

Algo que pocos cargadores profesionales hacen como el Braun de 8 pilas.


----------



## pepechip (Jul 28, 2008)

Te he  diseñado este circuito para realizar la descarga


----------

